# cant cope.



## jennabates (Apr 27, 2010)

in november me and my family were away on holiday when we recieved a phonecall telling us that one of our friends had ran over our cat, riley. she was severely upset, she new how much she meant to us as she had been my best friend since i was born. i couldnt cope when we came home, i had lost my cat that i had had since i was a baby, and there was nothing i could do. we decided to start looking for a kitten to try and help me cope, and this is when we came across archie. he was the best, he got me through the tough times as i had no time to grieve because i was looking after him all the time. everything was fine, untill yesterday morning. when we woke up, archie was struggling to breathe, and my dad took him to the vets. the vet told him that he had a serious illness and that they were going to take an xray of him and phone us with the results. when my dad came home to tell me the news, i couldnt stop crying, i couldnt cope with loosing yet another cat that had helped me through such tough times. the vet phoned and told us that he hd an absess near his lungs which was poisonous and it had grown meaning it was pushing against his lungs causing him to struggle breathing. they were going to try and drain the absess but they told us that the odds were against him that he was going to survive. i didnt stop crying the whole day, and it broke my heart when my dad came back from the vets with no archie, and told me that he had to be put down. i havent stopped crying ever since, and i cant eat or sleep. i want my baby back, he was too young to die, only 7 months old. the vet said he would have had the conditon from when he was born and it was slowly growing inside him, i cant face the fact hes gone.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh Jenna, I am so sorry.  Two taken from you in such a short space of time in such tragic circumstances- I am not surprised you are devastated. 

I know that it doesn't seem like it now but in time you will start to feel better- I don't believe you ever really "get over" such losses but you do learn to cope with it and start to see the positives that came out of the time you did get to spend together. 

For the time being do whatever it is you need to do, whether that's cry buckets, spend time alone or talk about Archie and how you feel.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Jenna I am so sorry there"s nothing anyone can say to make your loss better but please come on the forum if you need to chat people here really do understand.Suexx


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## jennabates (Apr 27, 2010)

do you think it would be a good idea to get another kitten? i know not right now but in time?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

jennabates said:


> do you think it would be a good idea to get another kitten? i know not right now but in time?


I am so sorry  I think another cat would be just what you need, you have been thru tremendous loss but the odds of another tradgedy so soon is low.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry Jenna. I know it is hard but try to think of the good times you had with him. No words will help you to feel better he will always be with you in a special place in your heart and you will meet up at the bridge were he will wait for you.

I really do know how you feel my greyhound was taken from us suddenly 5 weeks ago and never does a day go by without me thinking of him and tears coming to my eyes. I still find it hard to read the posts people put about him.

I didn't think I could even think about getting another I do have other dogs his breeder offered me a pup when she next breeds but i said no but another friend offered me a pup she bred that was born exactly 3 weeks after William died and he will be coming to live with us in the summer. It has given us something to look forward too. Maybe thinking about getting another kitten or maybe a rescue cat that needs plenty of TLC will help you.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry to read this...what an awful time you've had...R.I.P. Dearest Archie..thinking of you at this sad time x


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Think of little Archie as an angel sent to get you through the tough times, maybe he has to go and be an angel now to help someone else through their tough time too..... 

I know it feels awful to lose a pet in such tragic and quick circumstances as i lost my last gsd like that, but you will learn to live with it and smile one day again at some of the fantastic memories you and Archie have shared together. 

I think another kitten would be good for you but wait until you feel ready, you need time to mourn Archie. 

RIP little angel Archie. 
done for looking after your mum so well in her tough times. X X


----------



## jennabates (Apr 27, 2010)

I do feel like he was a little angel sent to me to help me cope, he really was amazing. But I didn't want him to leave me.. He didn't deserve to die at such a young age. He was my wee baby, my little angel, and I don't know how I'm going to cope without him. One minuite I'm fine then the next thing I know there is tears streaming down my face. I don't know what to do anymore, it seems like I'm being punished for something. Maybe he was an angel sent to me to help me deal with a loss, but now he's gone its made me feel like part of me is missing. I keep waking up expecting him to be lying on. My bed but he's not there, I really can't cope.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The Blue Cross has a free phone pet bereavement line that may help you come to terms with what has happened.D for Dog - K9 Shine: Pet Bereavement


----------



## spenny (Dec 29, 2008)

I know exactly how you feel, I lost my beloved German Shepherd on Saturday 24th April 2010. Though she had a full life and lived until she was 13, that doesnt stop the pain. But one thing my friend said to me that really made me stop and think was she wouldnt want me to be upset and Im sure your little Archie wouldnt want you to be upset. Our pets are so sensitive to our emotions, and us being sad only upsets them.

Your Archie & my Kai are running free at Rainbow Bridge. Neither of them are in pain any more.

Keep your chin up and try to smile about the good times, the silly things he did that made you smile or laugh. These will make you cry but they will be good tears.... It will help heal the pain.....

xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

so sorry for your loss of Archie.
The feeling of loss and pain that you are going through will soon ease and the happy memories of Archie will replace the pain.
When i lost one of ours 18 months ago i too was devastated. I couldn't work or eat and felt like i couldn't cope.
This is our way of mourning and is what you are going through. 
After a few months i decided to adopt another cat and so glad that i did.
Like Archie did for you. Our adopted Harley helped me.
So maybe in a few months time you could adopt another little one in your home again. I'm sure this will help you as they all have there different ways and therefore you won't start comparing them.
You will never forget Archie. He has left a paw print on your heart!
R.I.P Archie and run free at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh hun, i don't know what to say really, but I do think maybe getting another cat may be a good idea. I don't ever think getting another pet after losing one is 'replacing' them - every animal is different and it's so hard not to have a pet around when you are used to relying on them to be with you. I lost Rory only a couple of weeks ago (one of my bunnies) and whilst he didn't live in the house, everytime I saw his empty hutch I would cry - but now I've realised I have to care for my other pets and Rory hasn't gone anywhere - he's just waiting around the corner for me at Rainbow Bridge. The same applies to your cats, I bet they are having a lovely time playing together and would only be happier if they saw you having fun and enjoying another cat in your life. 

Feel free to PM me if you want to talk further *hugs*


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

I agree with Zippstar you are not replacing, every pet is different. Maybe when u r ready one will just happen along. This happened to me, I lost my beloved corgi and then I took a lurcher that was abandoned on the road. He is completely different from Gilly but myself o/h and terriers all love him to bits. You are obviously a very loving person who can care for another one in the future. I can still cry over Gilly but I know she had the best care and love when I had her and she was so happy during her 3 years with us after being a breeding bitch. Hope with time you will look back with fond memories as you were powerless to alter things. Love and big hugs


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so terribly sorry for your losses, two in such a short time, especially as one was a needless accident.

Everyone grieves in her own way, and you are still in shock over Archie and still mourning your Riley. 

In my opinion you have much love to give, and soon will find yourself looking for another furbaby to give that love to. Don't force it, when you are ready, you will know.

If your life becomes so negatively affected by your grief that you aren't functioning, you may want to see your doctor, you don't want to get sick, yourself.

hugs


----------



## bevstretton (Jan 12, 2010)

Jenna
please do not give up
Same story we had Lady who died at the age of 17 yrs l broke down at the vets, our other cat was so sad also, we brought home a rescue cat, he stayed with us for just 2 yrs, he was stolen from our garden, the street called him the angel, he actually had his own routine visiting neighbours, people who had not talked for yrs, when l was in labour the midwife could not get him away from me, he was always there so to loose him that way, had the whole street looking for weeks.
Our other cat was heart broken again, we waited until the time was right for another cat, this time a kitten, all seemed well for the first few hours, then he started to fit, never in our lives had we seen such fits, he was being thrown from one end of the room to the other, blood everywhere, a nigthmare, naturally straight off to the vet to be put to rest, this was all in a few months, but looking at Harry our cat getting even more alone, and our hearts still broken, we tried again, we now have our happy family of cats again, so don't give up Jenna please


----------



## Haley (May 2, 2010)

bevstretton said:


> Jenna
> please do not give up
> Same story we had Lady who died at the age of 17 yrs l broke down at the vets, our other cat was so sad also, we brought home a rescue cat, he stayed with us for just 2 yrs, he was stolen from our garden, the street called him the angel, he actually had his own routine visiting neighbours, people who had not talked for yrs, when l was in labour the midwife could not get him away from me, he was always there so to loose him that way, had the whole street looking for weeks.
> Our other cat was heart broken again, we waited until the time was right for another cat, this time a kitten, all seemed well for the first few hours, then he started to fit, never in our lives had we seen such fits, he was being thrown from one end of the room to the other, blood everywhere, a nigthmare, naturally straight off to the vet to be put to rest, this was all in a few months, but looking at Harry our cat getting even more alone, and our hearts still broken, we tried again, we now have our happy family of cats again, so don't give up Jenna please


Ah my gosh, how awful that must have been. So pleased things are better for you now x


----------



## bevstretton (Jan 12, 2010)

Jenna
It will get better for you, l promise, we now have a new family of cats, some middle aged, other 2 are younger, they do get on and l though that each one will break our hearts when its their time, 

May be it is time for you to have another baby in your life, take care Jenna


----------



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

sorry to hear about this  sounds like uve had a terrible time, not to mention been really unlucky.... but it sounds like u gave both cats a wonderful home and life.... and if u do end up getting another cat theres nothing wrong with that, i mean if theres someone willing to give a cat a much needed home then i would always say do so.... these things are out of our hands unfortunately but at least u can hold ur head up high and say u gave them a great life xxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i am soooooo sorry for your loss i hope with time you will find another pet to love


----------

